# New 942 Install



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

What an interesting morning! More and more I would like to put my hands around the throat of a few Dish CSRs, especially those that I believe work in India. After two weeks of coordinating this install, it was totally messed up! The installer shows up and throws his hands up! My dish is mounted in the middle of the second floor roof and their contract says they don't get on roofs. Since I had a second install appointment scheduled for next week to install Zoom and a second DISH, he thought it would be great idea to combine both installs. Bad choice!! My intent was to get a Dish 1000 to make the install a lot easier, but we know Dish says they don't offer the Dish 1000. Anyway, the installer tried to coordinate all the activity with Dish and was also getting upset -- they misplaced my work order for next Sunday, even though they had my money! They even told the installer they would not authorize the install of a 1000 by their company. The installer found out they had 1000's in the warehouse and was going to go back and get one until his manager said he couldn't since that would delay all his other appointments. We finally decided to just hook up the 942 to the existing Dish 500 on the roof and activate it. After he hooked it up, I told him to go and I would activate it. He stated the 942 probably wouldn't work with the change of LNB and new switch, but I could try it anyway. He left -- got the 942 activated, downloaded all the new software, downloaded all the menus, set up all various screens, installed the OTA, found 14 digital OTA stations, and verified I have all the HD channels (except Voom, of course). However, I am limited in I don't have PIP and the capability to record a different channel while watching another. But we will live with the current capabilities until next weekend. So far I like the 942. HD is fantastic compared to cable and I am really impressed with the OTA features. The 942 is making up for those *$&#&)#)*@# CSRs at DISH that messed me up today.


----------



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just got my 942 set up also. I also thought I only had one tuner working for a bit. Read in the manual about setting your 942 to Single mode. You have to push a button on the front panel. In single mode you will be able to use both tuners on your main HDTV. Dual Mode, the default, sends the second tunner to the secocond standard deffinition TV. 

I hope this helps,

Woodo


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Are you guys saying that your installer didn't use the DPP Seperator for your installs?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No, they're talking about Single vs Dual mode which is independent of the LNB/switch configuration. Either mode will work regardless of which way both tuners are hooked up.

Umm, both tuners are hooked up, right? One of those things I just gotta ask :grin:

In Dual mode, tuner 2 is assigned to TV2 allowing TV2 to watch a different live program (other than OTA) or PVR event than TV1.

In Single mode, both tuners are assigned to TV1 which makes it possible to use PIP. TV2 is limited to what TV1 is viewing or gets nothing if Shared View is disabled.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

To further amplify the situation --- I did get the 942 install, but the installer was unable to change out the LNB or any of the switches since his company will not allow them to get on roofs. Because that is where my dish is located. So I am running the 942 with the legacy 500 with the standard install for the 119 and 110 birds. Only thing I added on Friday was an OTA and diplexed that into the single feed for the 942. I will be using the 942 in a single mode only. Next Sunday, the installer will be back to install a Dish 1000 that I will be buying this week in order for us to get Voom. So far the 942 is working great!


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

An installer who won't get on roofs? Ridiculous! :lol: Call Dish (good luck with the next CSR) and tell them you need an installer who will access your roof. Except for the occasional (very occasional) safety concern, I've never heard of an installer who won't climb a roof to complete a job. Sounds like you got bad service and a bad installer.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Service was great -- just the company, not the installer, had a rule concerning getting on roofs. According to them, no one should be mounting a dish on the roof anyway! The install of the 1000 will not be on the roof and it will go on the backside eave of the house. Much cleaner install since the OTA is right there as well as the RG6 cable feeds for both TVs.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

When I had original install, the installer called me a week before the install date and asked what I had ordered, he then compared that with what the CSR had on the order and had to change almost everything, but when he arrived to install he had it all worked out and the install was exactly what I wanted for what I agreed to pay. I was lucky to have a great installer.


----------

